# Radon ZR Team 7.0 Probleme?



## Henry06 (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem noch ein 2011 ZR Team 7.0 bestellt. Nachdem ich es montiert hatte, fielen mir ein paar Dinge auf:

- die (Billig-)Pedale, die dabei waren, waren viel zu fest gespannt
- das vordere Laufrad hat ne leichte Acht
- die Kurbel (SLX) dreht relativ schwer

Die Pedale tausche ich eh, bzw. das Spiel ließ sich bei denen leicht einstellen. 

Mit Mountainbikes habe ich bisher kaum Erfahrung. Aber die Kurbel (LX) an meinem alten Trekkingrad dreht auch nach 
10 Jahren deutlich leichter als die am ZR Team. Ist das normal, dass Hollowtech II Lager schwergängiger sind? 
Es gibt kein Knacken oder ähnliches. Kann man das Tretlager zu fest spannen?


----------



## Biking_Steini (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Henry06,

tja, die Pedale kloppste am besten gleich inne Tonne. 

Zum Lager: es kann sein, dass das Lager noch randvoll mit zähem Fett ist und es daher so schwer läuft.

Die Acht im Vorderrad kannst du auf gar keinen Fall tolerieren.
Haste nen Radon-Service-Partner in deiner Nähe? Dann such den mal auf, sonst mußt du wohl direkt in Kontakt mit Radon/Bike-Discount treten.

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mipooh (15. Dezember 2011)

Die Pedale sind doch bei Lieferung gar nicht montiert... wer hat die denn drangemacht? Einen 8ter würde ich nicht tolerieren, aber ist da auch sicher einer? An der Felge kontrolliert? Reifen sehen schonmal nach 8ter aus und wenn man die Felge checked ist da gar keiner.


----------



## Biking_Steini (15. Dezember 2011)

mipooh schrieb:


> Die Pedale sind doch bei Lieferung gar nicht montiert... wer hat die denn drangemacht? Einen 8ter würde ich nicht tolerieren, aber ist da auch sicher einer? An der Felge kontrolliert? Reifen sehen schonmal nach 8ter aus und wenn man die Felge checked ist da gar keiner.



Wie Mipooh schreibt, vielleicht ist nur der Reifen unsauber montiert. Das sieht dann schon mal so aus, als ob das ganze Rad eiert. Knüpp doch mal nen Kabelbinder an Rahmen oder Gabel, Kabelbinder kürzen bis du zur Felge ca. 1mm Luft hast und dann das Rad drehen. Dann siehst du, ob die Felge eiert.   

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## Henry06 (15. Dezember 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten!  Auf die Idee mit dem Kabelbinder bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren!
Neue Pedale sind schon bestellt. Mit zu fest gespannt meinte ich die Lager der Pedale. Die ließen sich kaum drehen...

Dass die Kurbel nicht so leicht dreht, kann also an altem Fett liegen? Wie leicht dreht sich denn normalerweise so eine SLX Kurbel? 
Wenn ich der Kurbel mit den Schwung gebe, dreht die maximal eine Umdrehung.


----------



## mr.clever (16. Dezember 2011)

Die Pedale drehen sich mit der Zeit besser, kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen. Aber dennoch, neue Pedale sind wirklich nicht die schlechteste Idee! Das Problem mit der Kurbel konnte ich bei mir nicht feststellen. Das die Reifen leicht unrund laufen, war bei mir hingegen auch so. Meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die Laufräder maschinell gespeicht werden und dadurch der eher unrunde Lauf entsteht. Hat der Service-Partner aber im Rahmen der ersten Inspektion nachgezogen.


----------



## Biking_Steini (16. Dezember 2011)

Hab mal meine Kurbel mit Schwung gedreht. Die macht so 3-4 komplette Umdrehungen, hat aber auch schon 3000 km aufm Buckel.
Das Problem mit der scheinbar eiernden Felge hatte ich nach einem Schlauchwechsel auch schon mal. folgende Abhilfe:

- Mantel und Schlauch runter
- Felgenmaul-Innenseite reinigen (mit Spüli-Lösung)
- das gleiche mit den Mänteln
- wieder verbauen, leicht aufpumpen, Rad drehen und Reifen ordentlich durchkneten 
- Reifen bis auf Maximum (bis 5 bar) aufpumpen, hierbei setzt sich der Reifen richtig auf die Felge
- kann sein, daß ein Plopp-Geräusch hierbei entsteht, wenn sich der Reifen setzt
- dann wieder Luft ablassen auf gewünschten Druck 

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## martinos (20. Dezember 2011)

... heute gibts das ZR Team 7.0 2011 in weiß mal wieder als Schnäppchen für 749 Euronen. Soll ich oder soll ich nicht


----------



## mipooh (20. Dezember 2011)

Greif zu!


----------



## martinos (20. Dezember 2011)

Das sagt mein Bikerherz auch zu mir


----------

